# Reggae lovers



## bong hoger (Mar 3, 2010)

Reggae. this will be a thread for reggae lovers! post the name of yore best reggae song and artist.or like me put a link in it! this is by favorite reggae song! damian marley:it was written. post yore favorite Reggae song!

http://beemp3.com/download.php?file=6053076&song=Damian+Marley+Jr+Gong+-+It+was


----------



## one11 (Mar 3, 2010)

Ganja Smuggling by Eek-A-Mouse. anyone who loves raggae, gotta check it out.


----------



## Tunda (Mar 3, 2010)

Raid de barn - Anthony b
Mary jane - natural vibrations
Steel pulse - macka spliff
Bob Marley - slogans


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 3, 2010)

all I bump is the reggae station on Itunes thats a good song btw.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Mar 3, 2010)

Anything from _'THE SLACKERS'_ , _'Chris Murray'_, & _'THE EXPOS'_


http://www.myspace.com/theslackers

http://www.myspace.com/chrismurray

http://www.myspace.com/theexpostoronto


Definately My Top 3 Reggae Groups!


----------



## bong hoger (Mar 3, 2010)

Ganja Smuggling by Eek-A-Mouse is a cool song. do any of you know people that sings very simular to damian marley?


----------



## dronli (Mar 3, 2010)

INTINN,if you like reggae you check out these guys out serious vibrations!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEJjoFHyDIM&feature=related
WIGGLE,are unreal too more dub than reggae tho
http://www.myspace.com/wigglewww


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Mar 3, 2010)

The new generation of reggae...
Soldiers of Jah Army
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X572Mp_r46E
Stick Figure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLdCiArpvLw
Tomorrows Bad Seeds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uus32pJv8Qo
Tribal Seeds
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJSO954SIz4


----------



## growwwww (Mar 6, 2010)

post all of this on the thread i startesd a wee bit ago!"! some really good tunes on there for everything ragga!!

https://www.rollitup.org/music/290342-roots-reggae-dub-dancehall-maybe.html


----------



## iiGETHiiGH (Mar 10, 2010)

bongmarley2009 said:


> The new generation of reggae...
> Soldiers of Jah Army
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X572Mp_r46E
> Stick Figure
> ...


thats whasup


----------



## Fditty00 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruste Juxx-- System on blast
Movado- Heartbeat
Ky'Mani Marley-- Warriors, Ghetto Soldiers<<< anythin really
Marco Polo
Sean Price
T.O.K


----------



## anhedonia (Mar 11, 2010)

ras michael and the sons of negus
ernie ranglin
augustus pablo 
lee scratch perry
bob marley
big youth
sly and robbie
scientist


----------



## drewsb420 (Mar 11, 2010)

peter tosh - legalize it
katchafire - collie herb man
peter broggs - international farmer
ky-mani marley - many more roads
rob symeonn - lion in the jungle 
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wjqR7h4JP8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3wjqR7h4JP8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Cheechburner (Mar 11, 2010)

LEGALIZE!!! BABYLON WILL NEVER WIN THE WAR AGAINST CANNABIS. HERB IS HERE TO STAY!!!

Tribal seeds
Jah roots
Bob marley
Groundation
Burning spear
Elijah prophet
Niyorah
Midnight
Turbulence
Ras matthew
Black uhuru
Rootz underground


----------



## Cheechburner (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXRPBbijaFE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kygSN6-ICFg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj62jPZ1wjs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw0AagenSHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evFV9lwUlnw


----------



## Cheechburner (Mar 11, 2010)

GANJA FARMER http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYQHqLuWuig


----------



## sodalite (Apr 4, 2010)

anybody listen to john browns body? you have to see them live.


----------



## doniawon (Apr 4, 2010)

Beres Hammond.. 
Luciano


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 4, 2010)

drewsb420 said:


> peter tosh - legalize it


peter tosh's version sucks, all he says is legalze it and ill advertise it 100 times. check out pato bantons version

[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/atMQzRFvCIY&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/atMQzRFvCIY&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

most of yall need to learn how to embed videos, i have like 1000 tabs from youtube now lol


----------



## bong hoger (Apr 9, 2010)

ya pato bantons one is good lol. who of you people listen to fast *Reggae? like damian marley,sizlar,capelton,beenie man? any uther fast Reggea artist?*


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 9, 2010)

im down with sizzla


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 9, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mYQHqLuWuig&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mYQHqLuWuig&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/evFV9lwUlnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/evFV9lwUlnw&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nw0AagenSHA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nw0AagenSHA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lj62jPZ1wjs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Lj62jPZ1wjs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kygSN6-ICFg&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kygSN6-ICFg&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QXRPBbijaFE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QXRPBbijaFE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube][/youtube]


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 10, 2010)

Capleton - Acres http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxo2u1y8N1w
khari kill - no cocaine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UIX_2i1q7to
Richie Spice - Marijuana http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJYpPlap5ak


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 10, 2010)

morgan heritage and friends - Jah Jah citu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiPzbDdNdUY

Vybz Kartel - Mr.officer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHwR_yE1NgE

Luthan Fyah - Still Dre Special
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItSyGn7pUV0

some good music foor y'all


----------



## JoNny Pot sMokeR (Apr 10, 2010)

check out Matisyahu. He's jewish so hes not all in to smokin da erb but he has some tight shit too.


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 10, 2010)

john holt and sizzla - police in helicopter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6DP1q1D4Nc

chezidek - bun di ganja
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QijI3KmwsPQ

Richie Spice - Soothing Sound
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-iMV-RZ7ZNk

Some good music for the reggae lover and weed smoker!!!
Light it up and enjoy!!!


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 10, 2010)

Chezidek - Keep I Rolling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f04siU-e-Vc


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 10, 2010)

yall really need to lear how to embed videos, ill tech ya

*remember to remove the spaces*

so you go to youtube, under the vid is an option to embed, click on it. copy that code. then come back here to RIU and type [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] (remember; remove the spaces) and paste the code in between the two brackets 

so with spaces it will look like this [ youtube ] <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WRmBChQjZPs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WRmBChQjZPs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object> [ /youtube ]

and without...
[youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WRmBChQjZPs&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WRmBChQjZPs&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

matisyahu is fuckin sweet btw ill put up some of his beatboxin in a min


----------



## KaleoXxX (Apr 10, 2010)

more matisyahu

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JD_pZUJmtLo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JD_pZUJmtLo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB2aRWsDNxk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB2aRWsDNxk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 10, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> more matisyahu
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/JD_pZUJmtLo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/JD_pZUJmtLo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]
> 
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB2aRWsDNxk&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wB2aRWsDNxk&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Thanks man,you realy helped me out!

Ziggi - Blaze It

Jah bless!
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C3T7nrv9rh4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C3T7nrv9rh4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 10, 2010)

Sorry man,kinda new to this.


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 10, 2010)

Harvest time y'all
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtcMtq9q4BE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtcMtq9q4BE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Apr 10, 2010)

rasta juma said:


> Harvest time y'all
> [youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtcMtq9q4BE&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UtcMtq9q4BE&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


 never heard this.. that was awesome. thank you


----------



## growwwww (Apr 10, 2010)

Let me refer you and suggest you check out the links in this thread some really amazing reggae! of all sorts!

https://www.rollitup.org/music/290342-roots-reggae-dub-dancehall-maybe.html


Keep it up and add posts to it preferably vids


----------



## goten (Apr 10, 2010)

[youtube]FphO_5BZuKk[/youtube] [youtube]zGqLY3tP1aI[/youtube]

[youtube]kDzw31kctKE[/youtube] [youtube]hT45d6Dm8eQ[/youtube]

[youtube]i62tI0McWx4[/youtube] [youtube]zf6NTDJvDz4[/youtube]


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 11, 2010)

great steel pulse and damien marley song
[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/v47K7O3IkuU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/v47K7O3IkuU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 11, 2010)

More fyah

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Vpod4Dguq0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5Vpod4Dguq0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 11, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XcBnaA3LpZ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XcBnaA3LpZ4&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## rasta juma (Apr 12, 2010)

[youtube]<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJYpPlap5ak&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OJYpPlap5ak&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]

[youtube]<object width="490" height="395"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9__y0NZSpSA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9__y0NZSpSA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## mrchamber (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Down2earth (Jun 8, 2010)

_*Sorry I posted a lot hope no one minds*_
[video=youtube;lSt7_dOorZs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSt7_dOorZs[/video][video=youtube;94HwzFGH5gY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94HwzFGH5gY&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;tLVrJM9orXQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLVrJM9orXQ&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;PL3IW5NeLX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PL3IW5NeLX8&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;1blOdbc5pMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1blOdbc5pMs[/video][video=youtube;lsOioNBisEU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsOioNBisEU[/video][video=youtube;JV904D8eiEs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JV904D8eiEs[/video][video=youtube;ZCnc4laMjg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCnc4laMjg4[/video][video=youtube;rMrvFSevy0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rMrvFSevy0M[/video][video=youtube;i8XNfJVtTDk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8XNfJVtTDk[/video]


----------



## Down2earth (Jun 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;Pg9SYIkwzNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg9SYIkwzNg[/video][video=youtube;0LRlmCko58o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LRlmCko58o[/video][video=youtube;F6aB2xqVuZA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F6aB2xqVuZA[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 11, 2010)

[youtube]t15g9aXCfnE[/youtube]


[youtube]5CQ_S5Uprj4[/youtube]

[youtube]hASnI_CY45Y[/youtube]


----------



## OjosRojos (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;L5-GfX0_sDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5-GfX0_sDo&feature=PlayList&p=A91823961FE41960&playnext_from=PL&index=7[/video]


----------



## OjosRojos (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;wtuVOjFOZ-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtuVOjFOZ-c&feature=PlayList&p=A91823961FE41960&playnext_from=PL&index=45[/video]


----------



## OjosRojos (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;19dP84Q4Qus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19dP84Q4Qus&feature=PlayList&p=A91823961FE41960&playnext_from=PL&index=30[/video]


----------



## OjosRojos (Jun 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;05U3dyhwTPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05U3dyhwTPU&feature=PlayList&p=A91823961FE41960&playnext_from=PL&index=39[/video]


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey now, going to share some Local talent with you all. 
[video=youtube;7qR6eYqXsdI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qR6eYqXsdI[/video]


----------



## OjosRojos (Jun 22, 2010)

Goldenganja,
oh hell yes...Paton Banton and Yellowman all rolled into one. Good post!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Check out Ras Gabriel, and one of my favs Alcyon Massive, he opens for indubious


OjosRojos said:


> Goldenganja,
> oh hell yes...Paton Banton and Yellowman all rolled into one. Good post!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Jun 23, 2010)

Who likes Roots Foundation Reggae, like Burning Spear? Good Stuff Good Stuff.[video=youtube;XWv_e-xGQkY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWv_e-xGQkY[/video]


----------



## Xub420 (Dec 31, 2012)

DUB OUT! RIDDIM!
[video=youtube_share;ILQFjamZ0ww]http://youtu.be/ILQFjamZ0ww[/video]


----------



## ZedsDedBaby (Jan 1, 2013)

*ROOTS REGGAETON *

[video=youtube_share;lOhBOdxO6Hg]http://youtu.be/lOhBOdxO6Hg[/video]


----------



## xXgasesXx (Jan 1, 2013)

this is some good stuff check it out! [video=youtube;BjKJecZCa3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjKJecZCa3A[/video]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

I love the older stuff.

[youtube]1sdXJiKsQrI[/youtube]


----------



## (818)MedicineMan (Jan 3, 2013)

Old dub is the best dub. That damn flute is bad ass in this style.

[youtube]JRZdEqpTmD4[/youtube]


----------



## doniawon (Jan 3, 2013)

lee perry ghost fish and cornbread.


----------



## Xub420 (Jan 7, 2013)

Tuba dub-dub!
[video=youtube;9xJ9fggYhvY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xJ9fggYhvY[/video]


----------



## Bobo Zion (Jun 6, 2014)

bong hoger said:


> Reggae. this will be a thread for reggae lovers! post the name of yore best reggae song and artist.or like me put a link in it! this is by favorite reggae song! damian marley:it was written. post yore favorite Reggae song!
> 
> http://beemp3.com/download.php?file=6053076&song=Damian Marley Jr Gong - It was


Blessings And Greetings
Here's Our Latest Mix
Its Always 4-20 In Zion Volume #2
Play It Share It Download It Smoke To It
https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/its-always-420-in-zion-vol2


----------



## Bobo Zion (Nov 2, 2015)

ROOTS GARDEN CULTURE MIX (reggae)

https://soundcloud.com/hottafyahpondem/roots-garden-culture-mix-by-no-ramp-family


----------

